
Facebook Suspends Cambridge Analytica, Data Firm That Worked on Trump's Campaign - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/facebook-suspends-cambridge-analytica-data-firm-that-w-1823858305
======
malvosenior
Where did this data come from in the first place? The article shockingly makes
no attempt to answer that.

